

Web Apps For Small Businesses - MarcusKRZ
http://sunshineny.com/article/5-web-apps-for-small-businesses

======
JangoSteve
I know this is pedantic and off-topic, but why would you name the service and
then have a generic "Link" to link to it, instead of just linking to the
service with the name? It always helps re-align my perception when I see
things I previously thought were common sense.

------
rokhayakebe
Sunshineny seems like a great place to be. I would love one of those in
Phoenix. Although I would love it better if I just left.

